# What all come with a Festool Shinex??



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

What all comes with a Festool Shinex, ie: Plastic box, pads etc...

Also who is the cheapest to buy from...

Many Thanks

Aaron


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Unfortunately the nice plastic storage box Shinex kit is only available in continential Europe and not the UK.

Festool UK have promised me that they will get hold of the kits next year for the UK market.

The UK Shinex RAP 150 comes with a 125mm backing plate and 3 year warranty. 

Price is £369.15. In stock for immediate despatch! Best to buy this year before the VAT increase.

Regards

Matt


----------



## alex7392 (Nov 17, 2009)

I dont know if they do the Shinex but www.axminster.co.uk do festool.... 
I got my sander from there!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

:buffer:I bought my Festool from Matt @ I4Detailing and am loving it. I must admit i was using gloss it backing plates but have changed back to the large 3m and the festool small backing plate. As the machine is very light you sometimes need more resistance against the panel.

:thumb:

Matt always gives great service don't always buy on price.:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Got to give the festool double :thumb:, did have to swap over to a 3m backing plate for a bit more give on contours. Also got mine from Mat @ i4detailing & got the usual excellent service!!!


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Just had confirmation from Festool that from 1st January 2010 there will be small increase on all products and accessories.

With the increased VAT rate the new RRP for the Shinex RAP150 will be £388.93.

Matt


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

mmmmmmmmm Festool  Matt you have another email.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

vxrmarc said:


> mmmmmmmmm Festool  Matt you have another email.


I think he might get an email from me too....

Johnny


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Oi if theres only 1 in stock im there first! :lol:

stuff the polisher i only like the long green cord to match my new stone island t shirt 

ooooh BOGOF?


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

The complete kit that is available in europe can be ordered by suppliers in the uk .It just has to go to festool uk for the power cord to get changed . My local power tool supplier contacted festool about it for me and they gave me the code to order it . Its the RAP 150 FE SET festool uk just order it direct from germany and swap the power cord when it arrives . Hope this helps anyone who is looking for the complete set


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Order Place Matt.
looking forward to the baby of the range.
Order number I4D15849
Gordon.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

No need to change the power cord. http://www.connevans.co.uk/store/viewProduct.do?id=598426
This is what we danes use, when buying polishers in the UK. I believe the Shinex has 3 years of warranty in Denmark and Germany.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

allan1888 said:


> The complete kit that is available in europe can be ordered by suppliers in the uk .It just has to go to festool uk for the power cord to get changed . My local power tool supplier contacted festool about it for me and they gave me the code to order it . Its the RAP 150 FE SET festool uk just order it direct from germany and swap the power cord when it arrives . Hope this helps anyone who is looking for the complete set


Is there a link to the complete kit anywhere because ideally this is what i want. Matt is this something you could enquire about please?


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Is there a link to the complete kit anywhere because ideally this is what i want. Matt is this something you could enquire about please?


I'm very surprised to hear this as I have been asking Festool for the full Shinex kit ever since I got the account open. Was promised that it would be available from next year some time.

Will ask the question again.

Matt

Just spoken to Festool and yes a small batch was made available, although still not an official UK item & not on the 2010 price list.

Will have stock of the full kits in a few days time!


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

stuff the kit..

the festool polishes are just renamend menzerna's
the pads are like lakecountry, but the flat

the box is the only thing that's worth the extra price, but you can get the grey boxes at ebay for a couple of pounds (search for festool systainer)

the machine itself is awesome, got a play with it a couple of months ago..
real smooth, weight's next to nothing, is quiet.. weight distribution is superb

just the best machine there is i think


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

7MAT said:


> I'm very surprised to hear this as I have been asking Festool for the full Shinex kit ever since I got the account open. Was promised that it would be available from next year some time.
> 
> Will ask the question again.
> 
> ...


and cost Mat if possible because if im honest ive just sourced one which is on hold until friday for me but obviously id rather give you the business if feasible.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Also does anyone have this kit , what i want to know is does the polisher fit inside in a moulded section thus not allowing it to fall everywhere or does it just fit inside without protection,? Any pics?


----------



## GTSport (Apr 12, 2008)

Better build your own case for it.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Is this yours homemade or supplied like that?


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

homemade :thumb:

thomas


----------



## GTSport (Apr 12, 2008)

The systainer (case) cames with the machine, but I changed the foam to fit in also the Rotex.

Here is the setup how it comes out of the factory.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes thats exactly what im after , thankyou...

The one thing that drives me mad about the makita apart from the weight is the length of cord , when its over my shoulder it lifts the extension cable off the floor , when i was playing with this shinex and the mini the other day the cord has an extra meter at least , much much better,...


----------



## GTSport (Apr 12, 2008)

Cable length is 4m. Unfortunately it does not have the Plug It cable system which the Rotex has.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

4m is ample even for Peter Crouch.


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

here's a pic of the original kit









shoot, already posted above me


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Home made too


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

GTSport said:


> Cable length is 4m. Unfortunately it does not have the Plug It cable system which the Rotex has.


you can buy longer cable's with the plug it adaptor on it!

everybody i know, and own it, have 6m cable's

also, the aeg/milwaukee/chicago rotary's can be upgraded with the plugit fitting, directly in the handle..

on all other machine's (also the makita) can be fitted with the plug it, the downside, on the plugit+makita setup, is that you have a small pigtail hanging on the machine.

if you really want, i can get the festool product no's for the longer power cable's with plugit adaptors

sorry for my bad english by the way


----------

